# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  تاريخ تكنولوجيا النانو (Nano technology) وثورته فى العالم

## دموع الغصون

*تاريخ تكنولوجيا النانو (Nano technology) وثورته فى العالم والصناعات المتعددة التى دخل فى تطبيقاتها
ظهرت تكنولوجيا النانو قديما في الحضارة الإغريقية والحضارة الصينية من خلال صناعة الزجاج ومن أقدم تطبيقاتها الإناء الإغريقي "ليكوروجز" والذي يغير لونه تبعا لزاوية سقوط الضوء والذي استخدم في صناعته جسيمات نانو من الذهب تم خلطها بالزجاج. وفى العصر الحديث ظهر مصطلح تكنولوجيا النانو فى الأوساط العلمية بعد نشر كتاب محركات الإنشاء: عصر تكنولوجيا النانو القادم ثم انطلقت بعض الدول لعمل دراسات حول تكنولوجيا النانو, وقامت دول أخرى بعمل مراكز بحوث وجامعات مخصصة لذلك, وكلفت مجموعة من الخبراء المميزين لدراسة هذه التكنولوجيا
.
النانو هو جزء من المليار ؛ فالنانومتر هو واحد على المليار من المتر, وأصغر الأشياء التي يمكن للإنسان رؤيتها بالعين المجردة يبلغ عرضها حوالي 10,000 نانو متر.وتكنولوجيا النانو هى تطبيق لدراسة علوم خواص الجزيئات والمركبات التي لا يتجاوز مقاييسها الـ100 نانو متر وهندستها لإنتاج مخترعات مفيدة.
ويتميز مقياس النانو بخاصية فريدة وهى ان معظم الخصائص الأساسية للمواد كالتوصيلية الكهربية (Electrical Conductivity) او الحرارية (Thermal Conductivity) والصلابة (Rigidity) ونقطة الإنصهار (Melting Point) تعتمد على الحجم بشكل كبير لا يقارن بأى مقياس آخر أكبر من النانو فمثلاً الموصل أو السلك الذى يقاس حجمه بالنانو متر لا يتبع بالضرورة قانون أوم الذى يتحدث عن علاقة التيار الكهربائي (I)وفرق الجهد (V) وقيمة مقاومة التيار (R)..... V=I*R فهو يعتمد على مبدأ سريان الالكترونات فى السلك, وعملياً لا يمكن للالكترونات أن تمر عبر سلك يبلغ عرضه ذرة واحدة بأن تمر الكتروناً تلو الآخر! لذلك يجب أن نأخذ فى الاعتبار مقياس الحجم بالإضافة لأساسيات الكيمياء والفيزياء عند الدخول فى علم النانو الواسع .
الصناعات التى بدأت بتطبيق تكنولوجيا النانو
بدأت تكنولوجيا النانو تطبق فى مجموعة من السلع مثل مواد التجميل والمراهم المضادة للأشعة التى تستخدم نانو جزيئات الأكاسيد مثل أكسيد الألومنيوم وأكسيد التيتانيوم.....إلخ حيث انها تحجب الاشعة فوق البنفسجية (Ultra Violet Rays). أيضاً تمكن بعض الخبراء من ادخال نانو الفضة إلى المضادات الحيوية..
كما انه من المتوقع أبضا قريبا تداول رقاقات فى الأسواق يدخل فى صنعها نانو اليكترونات قادرة على حفظ المعلومات أكثر بآلاف المرات من الذاكرة المتداولة حالياً.
من مواد نانو التى يمكن أن تحدث ثورة فى عالم السيارات انابيب كاربونية نانو وهى مواد خفيفة لها قدرة فائقة على توصيل الكهرباء والحرارة






أنابيـــب النــانــو الكربونـــية

أما بالنسبة لمجال الكيمياء فقد استخدمت تكنولوجيا النانو بتقنية عالية فى عمليتى
التحفيز الكيميائى وأساليب الترشيح
(Stimulation) التحفيز
يستفيد التحفيز الكيميائى بصورة خاصة من الجزيئات النانوية بسبب ضخامة السطح الى نسبة الكم. أما التطبيقات فتتراوح بين عملية التحفيز من خلايا الوقود إلى المحولات المحفزة والاجهزة التحفيزية الضوئيه و تعد جزيئات البلاتينيوم الآن الجيل التالي من المحولات المحفزة في السيارات وذلك بسبب أن مساحة سطح الجزيئات النانوية العالية جداً قد تقلص من كمية البلاتينيوم المطلوب وقد أثبت المركز القومى للبحوث بفرنسا وضوح الفائدة الحقيقية للتطبيقات الحفازة بالإضافة إلى ان الترشيح النانوى قد يعد من التطبيقات الهامة فى هذا المجال.
(Filtration) الترشيح
من المتوقع حدوث طفرة فى مجال الكيمياء الضوئية لما لها من تأثير قوى على كل عمليات معالجة المياه وتنقية الهواء وأجهزة تخزين الطاقة حيث يمكن استخدام العمليات الكيميائية فى طرق الترشيح الفعالة بناء على فكرة استخدام أغشية لها ثقوب ذات احجام ملائمة مما يسمح بضغط السائل عبر الغشاء.
ويستخدم الترشيح عن طريق تكنولوجيا النانو (الترشيح النانوى) بصورة رئيسية فى عملية فصل الأيونات خاصة فى المجال الطبى فى عمليات الغسيل الكلوى. كما انه يستخدم كطريقة فعالة لإزالة ملوثات المعادن الثقيلة من المياه عن طريق الفصل المغناطيسى لأن الجزيئات النانوية تزيد من كفاءة القدرة على امتصاص الملوثات.
وتتميز طريقة الترشيح النانوى برخص ثمن تكلفتها بالمقارنة بطرق الترشيح الأخرى, وبدأت الأسواق فى طرح بعض الأجهزة المستخدمة فى معالجة المياه بتكنولوجيا النانو بعد أن اثبتت الدراسات مدى فاعلية هذه الطريقة فى انتاج المياه الصالحة للشرب.
*

----------

